# Polfilter für Canon PowerShot SX20 IS



## Annemarie (22. Juli 2010)

Welcher Polfilter ist für die Canon PowerShot SX20 IS empfehlenswert? Auch welche Filtergrösse, 58 mm oder 62 mm? Welchen Filteradapter verwendet man am besten?
Und welcher Onlineshop bietet sich für den Kauf an?


----------



## Dr Dau (8. August 2010)

Hallo!

Für einen Einsteckfilter ist das Objektiv nicht vorgesehen.
Ebensowenig für einen Aufschraubfilter.
Es gibt allerdings einen Adapterring mit 58mm Filtergewinde, welcher auf das Bajonet für die Gegenlichtblende geschraubt wird.
Z.B. hier.
Zur Seriösität des Shops kann ich allerdings nichts sagen..... aber zumindest siehst Du dass es sowas gibt.
Eine Suche nach Deinem Kameramodel in Verbindung mit "Filteradapter", "Adapterring" oder Ähnliches sollte also zu einem Ergebnis führen.

Was den Polfilter angeht:
Es gibt günstige und teure Polfilter.
Ich persönlich bin der Meinung dass man ein hochwertigen Polfilter nur dann ausreizen kann, wenn man auch ein hochwertiges Objektiv hat (und die Kamera hat auch noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden).
Worauf Du allerdings achten musst, ist dass der Polfilter "circular" sein muss.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## woife (14. September 2010)

Hallo,

in diesem Zusammenhang hätte ich mal ne Frage.
Ich habe mir für die Canon PowerShot SX20 IS einen Adpterring mit UV-Filter aus Amerika gekauft (EBAY).
Leider läßt sich der Adapterring nicht fest auf das Bajonett schrauben.
Bei ausgefahrenem Objektiv hat der Adapterring mit Filter sehr viel "Spiel",
somit könnte er sich von selbst verstellen und im ungünstigsten Fall rausfallen.
Ist das normal oder ist das ein Herstellungsfehler.
Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrungen.


----------

